

Ask HN: How do you hire a freelancer? - pattle

Recently I have been thinking about freelancing full time more and more.  One of the worries is always &quot;Am I going to have enough work to keep me going&quot; and &quot;How am I going to win clients?&quot;.<p>I was just wondering if there is anyone on Hacker News that works with freelancers a lot and how do you go about finding a freelancer for a certain project?  I guess if you work with freelancers a lot you probably stick with people you have worked with before but how did you make the initial contact?<p>Also what do people think of sites like odesk and elance etc?<p>If I&#x27;m able to build up an understanding of what clients look for it will help to make me more appealing.
======
dvdand
Oops, here is the post. [http://danshipper.com/nothing-happens-until-the-sale-
is-made](http://danshipper.com/nothing-happens-until-the-sale-is-made)

------
dvdand
Read this earlier HN post, it will help with how to find clients. Some good
advice in there.

